# Wild Flies



## BringontheBugs (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Guys!

I have a lot of wild green bottle flies in my yard, but they are almost only by my dog's poop. I was wondering if some of these would be fine to feed to  some of my predatory insects. I just didn't know if they would be ok to feed to my insects since they sit on and eat my dog's poop.

Let me know what you guy's think!

Thanks!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Apr 25, 2016)

Heck yeah!


----------



## BringontheBugs (Apr 25, 2016)

So I can feed some to my insects safely?



guapoalto049 said:


> Heck yeah!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Apr 25, 2016)

I've fed mine flies that landed on dog poop, roadkill, dead fish, and scrap meat from my dinner. No problems for any of them


----------



## BringontheBugs (Apr 25, 2016)

guapoalto049 said:


> I've fed mine flies that landed on dog poop, roadkill, dead fish, and scrap meat from my dinner. No problems for any of them


Cool, I'll feed them some then!


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2016)

Of course.


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 25, 2016)

Indeed, it has all been discussed before as well (dog poop being the best free bait) - here is my DIY fly trap and baits.  

The commercial bought fly pupae are fed are rotten fish and meat scraps so there is the answer to that one as well before asking.


----------



## BringontheBugs (Apr 25, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Indeed, it has all been discussed before as well (dog poop being the best free bait) - here is my DIY fly trap and baits.
> 
> The commercial bought fly pupae are fed are rotten fish and meat scraps so there is the answer to that one as well before asking.


Thanks for the info! Good you told me that before I asked!


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 25, 2016)

All About Insects said:


> Thanks for the info! Good you told me that before I asked!


No problem, hope the link helps .


----------

